#ubuntu-ec2 2009-09-07
<gladideg> Is there a way to allow a user to SSH/SCP to my instance without using the private key?
<gladideg> Seems the instance requires a key file to login. :-/
<gladideg> I'm talking about non-root users
<gladideg> Solved it, PasswordAuthentication yes in sshd_config >_<
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-09-09
* nijaba changed the topic of #ubuntu-ec2 to: This channel is not monitored.  To ask questions about Ubuntu on Amazon's EC2, please join #ubuntu-server
<pting> for the elastic load balancer, you guys think the ip is static?
<pting> ...i mean, when you instantiate one
<pting> nevermind, googled the answer... http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/thread.jspa;jsessionid=88709C264540DB950C1E3C2B96685A2F?messageID=136109&#136109
<erichammond> pting: Not only is the Elastic Load Balancer IP address not static, but it could be returning any of a number of IP addresses on a given DNS lookup.  I.e., three requests by three different people at the same time could return three different IP addresses.  This is part of the nature of the load balancer.
<flaccid> erichammond: yeah so aws' definition of elastic ip: http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/ being static is somewhat of a misnomer as they are not static when doing elastic load balancing, right ?
<erichammond> flaccid: Elastic IP addresses do not mix with Elastic Load Balancing.  Those are two different features.
<flaccid> thats right. i'm referring to the fact their both share the name elastic..
<flaccid> their=they
<flaccid> erichammond: my point is just that people do seem to assume that the elastic ips in load balancing are static due to this definition
<erichammond> I just assume "Elastic" is Amazon's favorite word: Elastic Compute Cloud, Elastic IP Address, Elastic Load Balancer, Elastic Block Store, ...
<flaccid> this is true
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-09-10
<flaccid> oh and thanks for the debian images, erichammond , much appredciated :)
<flaccid> -d
<flaccid> erichammond: are you going to do regular re-bundles with purely the deb updates by any chance ?
<erichammond> flaccid: Could you rephrase that question?  I'm not sure I know what you mean.
<flaccid> erichammond: so do a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade (or dist-upgrade) then re-bundle it like http://alestic.com/mt/mt-search.cgi?search=bundle&IncludeBlogs=1&limit=20
<flaccid> essentially just creating an up-2-date AMI
<erichammond> flaccid: Yes, I regularly release updated AMIs for Ubuntu and Debian and they always include the latest package updates.
<erichammond> I tend to do this every month or two, not on a fixed schedule.
<flaccid> ooo, let me just check that again :)
<flaccid> ok thanks for the detail
<erichammond> The last set of images were released 2009-08-04
<flaccid> erichammond:  so is that Debian 5.0 Lenny	ami-ff46a796	ami-2d46a74      ami-fd46a794    ami-2b46a742  on your homepage ?
<erichammond> To get notified of new releases, join the ec2ubuntu Google Group: http://groups.google.com/group/ec2ubuntu
<flaccid> ah yep did that yesterday. but is the one above the latest one you mentioned or is that somewhere else ?
<flaccid> wb
<erichammond> flaccid: Yes, the latest releases are listed on http://alestic.com
<flaccid> so wouldn't that 5.01 not 5.00 ?
<flaccid> actually 5.03 atm
<erichammond> flaccid: I just say "5.0".  I don't know what that implies in the Debian world as I don't use Debian.  Perhaps I should just say "5"
<flaccid> erichammond: well if you check lsb_release , you will see it is at Description: Debian GNU/Linux 5.0.3 (lenny). if you advised this version number and also the just recorded the date on your site, i would much appreciate it. keep in mind users new to the site atm will see 5 and assume its not updated
<flaccid> seeing that it is at a certain point release and the date is much helpful
<erichammond> flaccid: You can see the date it was built by looking at the AMI manifest using ec2-describe-images or equivalent.
<erichammond> On many of them, you can click through to see the documentation on Amazon's web site and read the "History" section for the latest changes and release date.
<flaccid> yeah, but if you noted this on the website, users would not have to do that. and i guess in terms of the point release they would have to use the AMI first. its a lot just to find out these two things
<erichammond> flaccid: Understood, and I appreciate the suggestion.
<flaccid> but will you implement the suggestion ? :)
<erichammond> flaccid: It goes into the list of requests and gets prioritized :)
<flaccid> ok nps!
<erichammond> flaccid: Short answer: not for a while, if ever
<flaccid> well atm technically http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/entry.jspa?externalID=1615&categoryID=101 is wrong because if it was updated on 2009-08-04 it would probably be 5.03, not 5.01 ... i wouldn't think that this change would take much time to action..
<erichammond> Each time I build new images, there are about 50 AMIs involved.  It takes a lot of work to update all of the existing documentation and I'm doing this in my spare time.
<erichammond> flaccid: Where do you see "5.01"?
<flaccid> sorry that was meant to to be 5.0
<flaccid> ok understood y0
<erichammond> flaccid: So here is where I might be misunderstanding Debian lingo: Would "5.0" not include the entire 5.0.0, 5.0.1, 5.0.2, 5.0.3 series?
<erichammond> In Ubuntu, I consider 8.04 to include 8.04.1
<flaccid> this is a point of contention
<erichammond> I see.  Well I guess I know which camp I fall in :)
<erichammond> flaccid: Do folks say "Debian 5" to mean the whole series?
<flaccid> true true
<flaccid> i think its a mix of both sides
<flaccid> if you could just mention the current point release in addition to eg. Debian 5.0 Lenny with upgraded packages (as of 2009-08-04) in the future, i'll be very happy with that..
<flaccid> like Debian 5.0 Lenny with upgraded packages to 5.0.3 (as of 2009-08-04)
<flaccid> that clearly shows where its at
<flaccid> the version numbering follows the GNU standard and is referred to as an update or point release
<flaccid> Wikipedia says: Latest update 5.0.3 was released 2009-09-05 , so i guess your latest is actually probably 5.0.2, so you are just 1 point/update behind..
<pting> i'm using nginx + php-fpm behind an amazon lb... how do i forward the real ip to php with the fastcgi_param?
<pting> nvm, i figured it out... fastcgi_param myvar $http_x_forwarded_for
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-09-12
<flaccid> erichammond: the process has started :) pm us when you are alive
<erichammond> flaccid: Just got up, but I'm off to my son's soccer scrimmage soon.
<flaccid> np
